# CM Storm Sniper Modded for 360mm Rad



## 97sslude (Feb 16, 2010)

So I was able to cut a small hole just enough to fit a mcr320 radiator inside the case. I think fitting a triple inside the case is possible without having to cut anything else. All I did was cut a hole right above the top 5.25 bay. I also painted the inside black and got a window for it.























In some of the pictures it looks like the tubes are alittle weird but it's just the angle of the shot.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 16, 2010)

It looks nice! I thought the sniper came with its inside black...


----------



## 97sslude (Feb 16, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> It looks nice! I thought the sniper came with its inside black...



The black edition does. I got the very first one that came out that didn't have the inside painted black and the window.


----------



## 97sslude (Mar 1, 2010)

New pics with mcres-micro rev2

















Edit: Now cooling the 4870x2 and running 7/16 tubing.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 1, 2010)

Cool dude, I like the contrast of the 2 diff colors. Looks nice.


----------

